# New Member here



## swanseastilo (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys and girls, New to the forum so just to say hi.

I dont currently have any small animals. But i do have Plenty of tropical fish a cat and a bearded dragon.

Picked up a huge cage thats about 2ft wide and 5ft high. So wondering what i want to have in there maby some degus or gerbils.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you.
Hmmm, this is a forum for mouse breeders so I'm not sure you will find all you are looking for here, but welcome amongst us and feel free to browse the boards


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!

Yeah, mainly mice, although sometimes people post about their other rodents.


----------



## swanseastilo (May 1, 2012)

Cheers Guys I really like mice aswell. Im not planning on breeding yet. But wouldn't mind getting some or gerbils. the cage i got will hold them. Going out tomorrow to get some Platforms for the cage and everything else.


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello, I am pretty new to the site 2 and i just wanted to welcome you to the forum.
:mrgreen:


----------

